# Go Bubba



## linescum (Apr 13, 2008)

NO COPPER WIRE FOUND IN ADEL DIG 

After having dug to a depth of 10 yards last year, New York 
scientists found traces of copper wire dating back100 years 
and came to the conclusion, that their ancestors already had 
a telephone network more than 100 years ago. 

Not to be outdone by the New Yorkers, in the weeks that 
followed, California scientists dug to a depth of 20 yards, 
and shortly after, headlines in the LA Times newspaper read: 
'California archaeologists have found traces of 200 year old 
copper wire and have concluded that their ancestors already 
had an advanced high-tech communications network a hundred 
years earlier than the New Yorkers.' 

One week later, "The Valdosta Daily Times" and "ADEL NEWS", 
local newspapers in SOUTH Georgia, reported the following: 

After digging as deep as 30 yards in cotton fields near Adel 
in Cook County, Bubba Johnson, a self-taught archaeologist, 
reported that he found absolutely nothing. 

Bubba has therefore concluded that "300 years ago, Georgia 
had already gone wireless."


----------



## glued2it (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## walking dude (Apr 13, 2008)

LOLOLOL............good one...............


----------



## pdigg (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeeeeehaaaaa!!! We win!!! 

Nice one!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 13, 2008)

That's funny!  Give he ll bubba!


----------



## coyote (Apr 13, 2008)

that will teach em..BLAAAHAAAAHAAA


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 13, 2008)

LOLOLOL
Andy


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 13, 2008)

What I want to know is how someone from PA would have a clue about where Adel Georgia is!!!!

Ya know this is the home of the King Frog Mall????


----------



## kookie (Apr 14, 2008)

lol thats funny..................


----------

